# DirecTV/Baseball Package



## gjgman (Jan 25, 2007)

Does anyone know when this will be available for 2007???


----------



## DonCorleone (Jan 29, 2006)

gjgman said:


> Does anyone know when this will be available for 2007???


First game's not until the beggining of April, so you'll probably start hearing about it in March.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Wondering what the package will cost and what it will look like if the D* Exclusive agreement is announced.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

JohnH said:


> Wondering what the package will cost and what it will look like if the D* Exclusive agreement is announced.


I think the possible exclusive agreement is what is holding things up. I talked to a CSR and she said last year the EI package prices we already out in early Feb. And here is it almost the middle of Feb. and no news. I'm kind of torn if I want D to get the exclusive agreement or not. Because I think if they get it the price for the Ticket will go up


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

The price would be set by MLB anyway, not D*.

I know with ST, the "5 month" payment plan things (or whatever # of months they use) usually are completed by the time the season starts, no? I wonder if they will allow payments into the season, or has EI always been that way.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

JLucPicard said:


> The price would be set by MLB anyway, not D*.
> 
> I know with ST, the "5 month" payment plan things (or whatever # of months they use) usually are completed by the time the season starts, no? I wonder if they will allow payments into the season, or has EI always been that way.


I have never had EI and just when I'm thinking about getting it there is all the tie up about the deal between MLB and D


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

JLucPicard said:


> The price would be set by MLB anyway, not D*.
> 
> I know with ST, the "5 month" payment plan things (or whatever # of months they use) usually are completed by the time the season starts, no? I wonder if they will allow payments into the season, or has EI always been that way.


BTW they also have that 11-pay plan if you want to stretch out the payments thru the year. I did that last year.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

JLucPicard said:


> The price would be set by MLB anyway, not D*.


No, DirecTV sets the price for their packages, including the NFLST. MLB has no control over what D* charges its subscribers.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Lord Vader said:


> No, DirecTV sets the price for their packages, including the NFLST. MLB has no control over what D* charges its subscribers.


I think you are right because D pays MLB and then it would charge the customers the price D wants from them. But you know with all the money they will pay MLB to get the deal, the prices will have to be higher


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

That is a distinct possibility.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Well is the deal between D and MLB going to happen or not? There are a lot of upset people and it is taking a long time


----------



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

My guess...and it is just a guess, is that MLB is getting so much heat over the proposed deal, they've put off making a decision until the furor cools down.


----------



## Greg Bimson (May 5, 2003)

Lord Vader said:


> No, DirecTV sets the price for their packages, including the NFLST. MLB has no control over what D* charges its subscribers.


Incorrect, to a point...

For the past five years, Major League Baseball set the end user price, to all multichannel providers. MLB would receive half of the revenues. That is why MLB only received $60 million of the $120 million collected by the cablers and satellite companies. That is why MLB wants an exclusive.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

You're splitting hairs. Typical of a Jedi.


----------



## DonCorleone (Jan 29, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> You're splitting hairs. Typical of a Jedi.


lol


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Well thanks to Sen. Kerry the Congress is now involved in this and the hearings won't even take place for several weeks  I think D and MLB should just forget it for this year.
And after the hearings it may not be able to happen at all, but they can't wait this year for the hearings I don't think?


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Dolly said:


> Well thanks to Sen. Kerry the Congress is now involved in this and the hearinga won't even take place for several weeks  I think D and MLB should just forget it for this year.
> And after the hearings it may not be able to happen at all, but they can't wait this year for the hearings I don't think?


Congress can not do a thing to prevent this. Sen Kerry is grandstanding. IF its going to happen it probably will be announced before the spring training games start to be televised. Kerry can have hearings till he is blue in the face it wont change a thing.


----------



## Greg Bimson (May 5, 2003)

Lord Vader said:


> You're splitting hairs. Typical of a Jedi.


Yes, but weren't the Jedi the undoing of Lord Vader? 

The reality is that if a league is available to all cablers and satellite, the league sets the price to the end user. That is why MLB EI was the same price no matter if you went to Comcast, Time Warner, DirecTV or Dish Network.

MLB EI (yes, it is a company within baseball) dictates how the package is sold. MLB EI cannot allow favorites to be played amongst their multichannel business partner. They cannot have DirecTV selling the package for $149 a year and then have Comcast sell it for a penny.

An "exclusive" contract, such as the NFL Sunday Ticket, allows for the exclusive distributor to set the price.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Greg Bimson said:


> Yes, but weren't the Jedi the undoing of Lord Vader?


No. Lord Vader was killed by the Emperor. While killing the Emperor.


----------



## mganga (Dec 4, 2006)

tonyd79 said:


> No. Lord Vader was killed by the Emperor. While killing the Emperor.


hey, anyone wonder exactly how vader was killed? he's fighting/seems to be doing fine, and then, next thing you know, he's slumped over and wheezing telling luke to take off his mask...


----------



## jaywdetroit (Sep 21, 2006)

Slightly off topic - but who thinks that a subscription to the MLB package should include full access to MLB.com and all the live broadcasts there?


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

mganga said:


> hey, anyone wonder exactly how vader was killed? he's fighting/seems to be doing fine, and then, next thing you know, he's slumped over and wheezing telling luke to take off his mask...


His respiratory and life support functions were short-circuited when Palpatine's Force lightning rocketed through his body. This is also the reason why Vader himself was unable to generate Force lightning like other Sith did. His having prosthetic hands precluded the ability to generate Force lightning because the Force cannot travel through mechanical arms, and even if he could generate Force lightning, his life support functions would be unable to tolerate the electrical surges involved.


----------



## agreer (Apr 7, 2006)

jaywdetroit said:


> Slightly off topic - but who thinks that a subscription to the MLB package should include full access to MLB.com and all the live broadcasts there?


No other sports package includes that, although a combo discount deal would be cool.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

DCSholtis said:


> Congress can not do a thing to prevent this. Sen Kerry is grandstanding. IF its going to happen it probably will be announced before the spring training games start to be televised. Kerry can have hearings till he is blue in the face it wont change a thing.


How come you are so sure Congress can not do anything about this? I do agree that Sen. Kerry is playing this for all it's worth. I read a story that said Kerry had thought at one time that Fenway Park (sorry if I didn't spell that right, but I am a Yankees fan) was in Detroit :lol:


----------



## cforrest (Jan 20, 2007)

agreer said:


> No other sports package includes that, although a combo discount deal would be cool.


There is going to be a discount for EI subs that want to subscribe to MLB.com. Was reported in Sports Business Journal a few weeks back.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

I cancelled my auto-renewal for MLB.COM. I had both EI and MLB.TV last year. This year's price tag for MLB.tv is $119 (up from $79 last year). The new price includes MLB audio and an increase in bitrate from 350k to 700k.

If you have auto-renewal, cancel now (before you are charged). This way, once the smoke clears, you'll make a more informed decision.


----------



## akw4572 (Sep 8, 2005)

cforrest said:


> There is going to be a discount for EI subs that want to subscribe to MLB.com. Was reported in Sports Business Journal a few weeks back.


Really? What was said about the discount? Was it substantial?


----------



## skaeight (Jan 15, 2004)

MikeW said:


> I cancelled my auto-renewal for MLB.COM. I had both EI and MLB.TV last year. This year's price tag for MLB.tv is $119 (up from $79 last year). The new price includes MLB audio and an increase in bitrate from 350k to 700k.
> 
> If you have auto-renewal, cancel now (before you are charged). This way, once the smoke clears, you'll make a more informed decision.


Actually the equivelent is $89 this year which is still at 350k. The $119 is the premium (750k). The lower package still includes gameday audio.


----------



## jaybertx (Feb 18, 2007)

MikeW said:


> If you have auto-renewal, cancel now (before you are charged). This way, once the smoke clears, you'll make a more informed decision.


I just checked my account and the auto-renew is gone... and I've have MLB EI on auto-renew for 8 years...


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

http://www.bizofbaseball.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=751&Itemid=52


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

DCSholtis said:


> http://www.bizofbaseball.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=751&Itemid=52


I have been reading that this deal is going to happen "as early as next week" or "as early as this week" for weeks now  If they are going to do the deal--do it, if not stop all this talk about it


----------



## left jeff (Jan 30, 2007)

Lord Vader said:


> No, DirecTV sets the price for their packages, including the NFLST. MLB has no control over what D* charges its subscribers.


I would be really surprised if this was true.

I know for a fact that MLB controls not only playoff/world series ticket prices, but the actual cost of playoff/world series merchandise as well.

I know that seems like a jump from a tv package to playoff-ws t-shirts, etc...but the point is that MLB controls everything so well with their name on it, that it would surprise me if they would leave this up D*....


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

It is entirely up to DirecTV what they choose to charge. Neither the NFL nor MLB dictates to D* the cost of its sports subscription packages. MLB simply gets their total income from D* for the exclusive deal, and D* assesses a fee to its subscribers, the amount of which is determined by D*'s business gurus to ensure some sort of profitability.


----------



## akw4572 (Sep 8, 2005)

I wouldn't mind a price raise, if they got rid of some of the ridiculous blackout crap.


----------



## DonCorleone (Jan 29, 2006)

akw4572 said:


> I wouldn't mind a price raise, if they got rid of some of the ridiculous blackout crap.


I agree with you, but if only it were that simple. Based on the fact that FOX and MLB just renewed their contract for another 10 years last year, it appears that no 1 in power was listening or cares.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

MLB's blackout rules make the NFL's look nonexistent. The former's are so ridiculous!


----------



## The_Geyser (Nov 21, 2005)

Lord Vader said:


> MLB's blackout rules make the NFL's look nonexistent. The former's are so ridiculous!


The worst is trying to explain to the little lady why she can't see Derik Jeter on a Saturday day game!:nono2:


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

The_Geyser said:


> The worst is trying to explain to the little lady why she can't see Derik Jeter on a Saturday day game!:nono2:


:lol: That is what would worry me about EI. I would want to see Derek Jeter and the rest of the Yankees


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Well I just read another story about D and EI. Another "will be announced" story, but this one did have a twist with it.
It said "next" season not this season


----------



## DonCorleone (Jan 29, 2006)

Dolly said:


> Well I just read another story about D and EI. Another "will be announced" story, but this one did have a twist with it.
> It said "next" season not this season


It's indeed frustrating, but not surprising. I thought it was odd that they would be working all this out a month before it starts.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

DonCorleone said:


> It's indeed frustrating, but not surprising. I thought it was odd that they would be working all this out a month before it starts.


Well D still doesn't have any information on EI on the D website. So who know what is going on  I had said in the past with Congress getting involved I didn't think they could do it this year.


----------



## Lags (Jan 31, 2007)

DCSholtis said:


> http://www.bizofbaseball.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=751&Itemid=52


Good articles found at this link. Thanks! Can't wait for the details and pricing to finally come out. Longing to watch the ChiSox.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Last season's price for EI was $179. At that point, they had several million customers. If they go exclusive with DirecTV, they'll have to get a major bonus up front as they will doubtless lose millions of customers.

Obviously, DirecTV sees it as a way of wresting customers away from the competition, but some of them cannot or will not move. This will be devastating to the MLB subscription numbers and DirecTV will have to promise to make up the difference.

In the meantime, everyone who doesn't subscribe to ST or EI will know that a good chunk of their money is going to pay for these exclusives.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Lags said:


> Good articles found at this link. Thanks! Can't wait for the details and pricing to finally come out. Longing to watch the ChiSox.


Sorry I didn't post this link, but this was yet another story about "early next week" and since it was dated Feb. 16 and it is now Feb. 21 with no announcement I would say the article was just another "early next week" story which has been going on for what seems like ages


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

harsh said:


> Last season's price for EI was $179. At that point, they had several million customers. If they go exclusive with DirecTV, they'll have to get a major bonus up front as they will doubtless lose millions of customers.
> 
> Obviously, DirecTV sees it as a way of wresting customers away from the competition, but some of them cannot or will not move. This will be devastating to the MLB subscription numbers and DirecTV will have to promise to make up the difference.
> 
> In the meantime, everyone who doesn't subscribe to ST or EI will know that a good chunk of their money is going to pay for these exclusives.


You're right. And while I have been thinking about getting EI I do have to think that if D weren't going to be paying so much money for EI they maybe could get other channels that people might like instead


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

harsh said:


> Last season's price for EI was $179. At that point, they had several million customers. If they go exclusive with DirecTV, they'll have to get a major bonus up front as they will doubtless lose millions of customers.
> 
> Obviously, DirecTV sees it as a way of wresting customers away from the competition, but some of them cannot or will not move. This will be devastating to the MLB subscription numbers and DirecTV will have to promise to make up the difference.
> 
> In the meantime, everyone who doesn't subscribe to ST or EI will know that a good chunk of their money is going to pay for these exclusives.


Where did you pull "several million" from? I read there was a total of 750k subs last year.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

MikeW said:


> Where did you pull "several million" from? I read there was a total of 750k subs last year.


Actually from this story the total was 500k.

http://www.twincities.com/mld/twincities/sports/16753305.htm?source=rss&channel=twincities_sports



> DirecTV already has more than half of existing Extra Innings subscribers, according to MLB. About 270,000 fans buy the service from DirecTV, compared with 180,000 on cable and 50,000 on rival satellite provider Dish Network.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Well now when they talk of the EI deal they say "could be announced" "expected to be announced", doesn't the press have more important things to write about  If D and MLB does the deal, then make the announcement. But all these articles about something that hasn't even happened yet is silly to me


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

It looks like they plan to pay a fixed amount for the package, same as they did for the Ticket, no matter how many subs they get.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

JohnH said:


> It looks like they plan to pay a fixed amount for the package, same as they did for the Ticket, no matter how many subs they get.


It rather sounds like the deal won't be made to me  The FCC is now looking into the deal  The head of the FCC made a comment he thought people should be able to watch what they wanted and shouldn't have to pay to watch things they don't want to watch  Where has this guy been? I pay D all the time and they won't give me The Tennis Channel :nono2: But since I'm not Sen. Kerry it doesn't matter what I think


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

Dolly said:


> It rather sounds like the deal won't be made to me  The FCC is now looking into the deal  The head of the FCC made a comment he thought people should be able to watch what they wanted and shouldn't have to pay to watch things they don't want to watch  Where has this guy been? I pay D all the time and they won't give me The Tennis Channel :nono2: But since I'm not Sen. Kerry it doesn't matter what I think


Well then I'm sure the FCC and Congress will mandate that all teams currently showing their games on cable-only networks must offer them to satellite as well. 

Oh...and I'm with you on wanting the Tennis Channel on D*


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

I have no idea how this comes under the FCC jurisdiction.

Are they going to force Comcast to put HDNet on next?


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

tonyd79 said:


> I have no idea how this comes under the FCC jurisdiction.
> 
> Are they going to force Comcast to put HDNet on next?


It doesnt come under FCC jurisdiction. They are just going thru the motions knowing that Sen Kerry is bent that he needs D* now.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

DCSholtis said:


> It doesnt come under FCC jurisdiction. They are just going thru the motions knowing that Sen Kerry is bent that he needs D* now.


Why? Won't his mom buy it for him? Damn John your getting free ketchup now what!

Also heard at the hearings everybody has to address John by his new name.Senator Must Carry!.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Dolly said:


> It rather sounds like the deal won't be made to me  The FCC is now looking into the deal  The head of the FCC made a comment he thought people should be able to watch what they wanted and shouldn't have to pay to watch things they don't want to watch  Where has this guy been? I pay D all the time and they won't give me The Tennis Channel :nono2: But since I'm not Sen. Kerry it doesn't matter what I think


Yes Dolly we have heard you.Tennis Channel!.:beatdeadhorse:


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Jhon69 said:


> Why? Won't his mom buy it for him? Damn John your getting free ketchup now what!
> 
> Also heard at the hearings everybody has to address John by his new name.Senator Must Carry!.


LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO is Sen Comcast, I mean Spector on his committee too?


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

DCSholtis said:


> LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO is Sen Comcast, I mean Spector on his committee too?


Yep Sen.Comcast will be there too!.The Old Fart!!!!!.

I think the taxpayers need to give several people in Congress the Golden Handshake like companies do. 
Heck the money saved in Depends is worth it alone!.


----------



## akw4572 (Sep 8, 2005)

tonyd79 said:


> I have no idea how this comes under the FCC jurisdiction.
> 
> Are they going to force Comcast to put HDNet on next?


My sentiments exactly. Just get the freaking package out for the year so I can pay for it and move on.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> Yes Dolly we have heard you.Tennis Channel!.:beatdeadhorse:


Sorry, but I just thought the head of the FCC's remark was so stupid  I would think all of us are paying for channels we don't want to see and can't see some of the ones we want to see because D won't carry them!!


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> Why? Won't his mom buy it for him? Damn John your getting free ketchup now what!
> 
> Also heard at the hearings everybody has to address John by his new name.Senator Must Carry!.


:lol: If you will remember I talked about the story where Sen. Kerry didn't know that Fenway Park wasn't in Detroit. And now he is all of a sudden a big Red Soxes Fan. I don't think so :nono2: But I do agree with the person who said just
get EI settled for this year. I knew after "Senator Must Carry" got involved in this there is no way an exclusive deal can be worked out in time for this season.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Dolly said:


> Sorry, but I just thought the head of the FCC's remark was so stupid  I would think all of us are paying for channels we don't want to see and can't see some of the ones we want to see because D won't carry them!!


No problem last I heard your prayers have been answered Tennis Channel is supposed to be coming to DirecTV this fall.

I totally agree with you that's why I subscribe to DirecTV cause they have all the channels plus they don't lose them during "contract talks".


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

gjgman said:


> Does anyone know when this will be available for 2007???


Stay tuned folks....


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> No problem last I heard your prayers have been answered Tennis Channel is supposed to be coming to DirecTV this fall.
> 
> I totally agree with you that's why I subscribe to DirecTV cause they have all the channels plus they don't lose them during "contract talks".


Are you kidding? I don't mean to doubt you, but all I have ever gotten out of D about The Tennis Channel is "we don't carry it and at this time we have no plans to carry it". Do you remember where you saw or heard that information?


----------



## AdamL2388 (Feb 19, 2007)

A report written today in the San Diego Tribute says that MLB is considering second thoughts on the proposed deal which would see Direct TV have exclusive rights to Extra Innings.

Here is the article in the San Diego Tribute about the proposed deal that MLB is having second thoughts on.

http://www.signonsandiego.com/sports/20070223-9999-1s23media.html

Interesting ... I wonder if this deal gets accepted if Direct TV will have their own announcers, commercials, and 3 way split screen mode for Extra Innings, like they offer with Nascar HotPass.

Wow, I guess by the end of the year Direct TV will own exclusive rights to every Sports Package available in the world. That's not Good News. I doubt that will ever happen tho, lol.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

AdamL2388 said:


> A report written today in the San Diego Tribute says that MLB is considering second thoughts on the proposed deal which would see Direct TV have exclusive rights to Extra Innings.
> 
> Here is the article in the San Diego Tribute about the proposed deal that MLB is having second thoughts on.
> 
> ...


LOL I LOVE that article. The guy is pressing home the point that the Padres games wont be available if the package went to D* exclusively. But what about those out of town cable subs who were part of the package previously??!!! Or E* Subs?!!! Where was the cry back then?!!! C'mon MLB show some balls already and sign the damn deal.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> No problem last I heard your prayers have been answered Tennis Channel is supposed to be coming to DirecTV this fall.
> 
> I totally agree with you that's why I subscribe to DirecTV cause they have all the channels plus they don't lose them during "contract talks".


Sorry to take over this thread for another minute to talk about The Tennis Channel, but D has only slightly changed their line about it. Now they say we don't carry this channel and "at this point" we have no plans to carry it. The part in quotes is the new part. I don't know if I should be  or


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Dolly said:


> Sorry to take over this thread for another minute to talk about The Tennis Channel, but D has only slightly changed their line about it. Now they say we don't carry this channel and "at this point" we have no plans to carry it. The part in quotes is the new part. I don't know if I should be  or


You should be glad that they are are being up front with you.

The Tennis Channel is available through other providers if it is important enough to you. In my area, both Comcast and Dish Network carry it.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Dolly said:


> Sorry to take over this thread for another minute to talk about The Tennis Channel, but D has only slightly changed their line about it. Now they say we don't carry this channel and "at this point" we have no plans to carry it. The part in quotes is the new part. I don't know if I should be  or


If you keep calling CSRs and believe what they tell you is gospel then you will continue to be frustrated.They only know what's on their list.


----------



## AdamL2388 (Feb 19, 2007)

DCSholtis said:


> LOL I LOVE that article. The guy is pressing home the point that the Padres games wont be available if the package went to D* exclusively. But what about those out of town cable subs who were part of the package previously??!!! Or E* Subs?!!! Where was the cry back then?!!! C'mon MLB show some balls already and sign the damn deal.


If this deal goes through, will I still get the MLB EI package over here in Canada? I do receive Nascar HotPass, so that's an advantage as that is exclusively to Direc TV. I am currently subscribed to Rogers / Cogeco's Super Sports Pak, and here is the link to the package for more info on it. To me its well worth it, 7 full leagues for 26.99 per month. Now that's a Deal!

http://www.cogeco.ca/en/sports_super_packages_o.html


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> If you keep calling CSRs and believe what they tell you is gospel then you will continue to be frustrated.They only know what's on their list.


I have been e-mailing and since that e-mail I wrote about that said no The Tennis Channel "at this time". I wrote an e-mail back saying according to D's website I was a 'valued customer". I said I didn't feel very "valued" since not only wouldn't they get TTC, but they wouldn't even tell me why they won't get it. The reply came back from D that they never spoke about new channels until the deals had become "official". And to keep checking their website for more information. So it is beginning to sound like they might get TTC :hurah: But to get back onto the thread topic that made me wonder about the EI deal? I guess MLB must have talked or there was a leak somewhere  I bet someone wishes they had kept their mouth shut about EI  (Oh BTW I was going to switch to DISH, but they didn't show up )


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

Dolly said:


> :lol: If you will remember I talked about the story where Sen. Kerry didn't know that Fenway Park wasn't in Detroit. And now he is all of a sudden a big Red Soxes Fan. I don't think so :nono2: But I do agree with the person who said just
> get EI settled for this year. I knew after "Senator Must Carry" got involved in this there is no way an exclusive deal can be worked out in time for this season.


Dolly, not sure where you heard that one, but I highly doubt it's true. It ranks right with the "Gore said he invented the internet" -- not true. He lived a half mile from Fenway.


----------



## mganga (Dec 4, 2006)

anyone heard anything about the tennis channel? i can't believe directv (much easier to type than D*TV) hasn't responded to the obviously high demand. I mean, just look at the incredible runaway success of things like anime and the chiller channel. yawn.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

When was the tennis channel launched? This is the only place I've heard of it.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

AdamL2388 said:


> If this deal goes through, will I still get the MLB EI package over here in Canada?


The deal is only for U.S. distribution, it will still be available to you in Canada...just like Sunday Ticket is available on ExpressVu, Star Choice, and some cable systems.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Dolly said:


> I have been e-mailing and since that e-mail I wrote about that said no The Tennis Channel "at this time". I wrote an e-mail back saying according to D's website I was a 'valued customer". I said I didn't feel very "valued" since not only wouldn't they get TTC, but they wouldn't even tell me why they won't get it. The reply came back from D that they never spoke about new channels until the deals had become "official". And to keep checking their website for more information. So it is beginning to sound like they might get TTC :hurah: But to get back onto the thread topic that made me wonder about the EI deal? I guess MLB must have talked or there was a leak somewhere  I bet someone wishes they had kept their mouth shut about EI  (Oh BTW I was going to switch to DISH, but they didn't show up )


You know things do happen for a reason.When DISH didn't show up they just might have done you a favor.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

purtman said:


> When was the tennis channel launched? This is the only place I've heard of it.


It's been on DISH for awhile now.Several DirecTV subs hope DirecTV will put it on
and to be honest it would really surprise me if they didn't in the near future.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Jhon69 said:


> You know things do happen for a reason.When DISH didn't show up they just might have done you a favor.


If Dolly had gone with Dish, she would have the Tennis Channel now.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

purtman said:


> When was the tennis channel launched? This is the only place I've heard of it.


The Tennis Channel was launched in 2003, IIRC. Voom was one of the first and only providers to pick up the channel, it'd been on cable here in the add on Sports Tier since mid 2004 that I know of.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

purtman said:


> Dolly, not sure where you heard that one, but I highly doubt it's true. It ranks right with the "Gore said he invented the internet" -- not true. He lived a half mile from Fenway.


Well then a newspaper lied because I read it on the web from a newspaper story. Sorry I can't remember the newspaper's name  But what else is knew it seems like everyone lies now


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> It's been on DISH for awhile now.Several DirecTV subs hope DirecTV will put it on
> and to be honest it would really surprise me if they didn't in the near future.


Well I thought for sure when DISH got it D would. But they haven't yet  But who knows if DISH had come out, I might not have liked them? Then I'm sure the very next thing I would have heard was that D was getting The Tennis Channel :lol: That's how my luck goes


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2007)

DCSholtis said:


> Congress can not do a thing to prevent this. Sen Kerry is grandstanding. IF its going to happen it probably will be announced before the spring training games start to be televised. Kerry can have hearings till he is blue in the face it wont change a thing.


It isn't likely to happen, but Congress does have the power to legislate this issue if it wants to.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

rcoleman111 said:


> It isn't likely to happen, but Congress does have the power to legislate this issue if it wants to.


Everyone is just running out of time now  If this deal had been kept secret, it might have worked. It is easier to stop something from happening then it is to "undo" what has already been done. I hope that made sense


----------



## Dbadone (Nov 9, 2006)

It's just all the sat and cable compainies and government holding it up, when they find out they can't do anyting about it like the tried to do with NFLST they will give up and then it will be an exclusive to D* and dish and the others will have to turn it off and refund money. It's just politics like said before grandstanding. No ones complaining about hotpass are they.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

harsh said:


> If Dolly had gone with Dish, she would have the Tennis Channel now.


How is that possible when the installer for DISH did not show up for the install?.:lol:

That installer is just like DISH.A day late and a dollar(or more) more.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Dolly said:


> Well I thought for sure when DISH got it D would. But they haven't yet  But who knows if DISH had come out, I might not have liked them? Then I'm sure the very next thing I would have heard was that D was getting The Tennis Channel :lol: That's how my luck goes


You know a very interesting thing happened the other day.I found Tennis being shown on Versus.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

Back to baseball, exhibition games start in a couple of days and still no formal announcement of any provider carrying MLBEI! Very disappointing and very fan unfriendly.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Dolly said:


> Well I thought for sure when DISH got it D would. But they haven't yet  But who knows if DISH had come out, I might not have liked them? Then I'm sure the very next thing I would have heard was that D was getting The Tennis Channel :lol: That's how my luck goes


Well let's see I'll play Jeff Foxworthy.......
If you like paying 2 months service to start,you might like Dishnetwork.
If you like having to push the info button on the remote to get the information of the program,you might like Dishnetwork.
If you like waking up and finding channels missing due to contract talks,you might
like Dishnetwork.
If you like to pay a DVR fee for each DVR in your house,you might like Dishnetwork.
If you like paying $5. for local channels,you might like Dishnetwork.
If you like paying $5. to downgrade your programming,you might like Dishnetwork.
If you like to have to remove the LNB to send it back with the receiver when you cancel your service,you might like Dishnetwork.(lease).

Well Dolly how did you do?.Do you think you might like Dishnetwork?.I have more.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

gpg said:


> Back to baseball, exhibition games start in a couple of days and still no formal announcement of any provider carrying MLBEI! Very disappointing and very fan unfriendly.


If there's no announcement you would believe it will stay the same for this year.But then again who really knows.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

If there is no announcement soon will out-of-market exhibition games even be permitted black out free? That is what Im starting to wonder.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

Since the old contract expired, if no one signs a new one, then my guess is OOM exhibition games will be blacked out.


----------



## Dbadone (Nov 9, 2006)

gpg said:


> Since the old contract expired, if no one signs a new one, then my guess is OOM exhibition games will be blacked out.


If there isn't an announcement or there is no agreement the fan's will loose. All this bickering is doing is in the long run hurting mlb, and the fan's much like the NHL Walkout did. If the fan's can not get what they want it will have long lasting effects on the whole sport. Very Sad in my humble opinion.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

It is sad because Bud Selig has no balls. Like I've said before lets go MLB sign the damn deal already.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

DCSholtis said:


> It is sad because Bud Selig has no balls. Like I've said before lets go MLB sign the damn deal already.


:lol: I agree. Selig is not one of my favorites when it comes to the sports world :nono2:


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> You know a very interesting thing happened the other day.I found Tennis being shown on Versus.


Yes you can find tennis at times on D. I actually got to see one semi-final and a Final this weekend  But the finding is the hard part  You don't know exactly where to look or when to look  But from what you said I don't think I would have liked DISH :nono2: And at this rate no one is going to have EI for this year  Come on people let's get it together baseball season is almost here


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Oh wow now Bud is telling young baseball players that baseball doesn't need them so they should find some other line of work. Or work in baseball in positions other than as a player like a ticket seller :lol: Is this guy nuts  There are many average baseball players out there making big bucks that I think could easily be replaced by a talented younger player that baseball could pay less money to. Sorry I didn't get the link, but I found this on Google news. I was actually doing a Google news search on D. Someday I'm going to see that D has The Tennis Channel--yes I know :beatdeadhorse:


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

Now the FCC is getting involved http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2007/baseball/mlb/02/22/extra.innings.directv.ap/index.html


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

DCSholtis said:


> It is sad because Bud Selig has no balls. Like I've said before lets go MLB sign the damn deal already.


I love MLB, but Selig has been very unethical in the sport. It will be great to see him go. Remember, the whole Montreal Expos' fiasco? Thanks, Bud. Selig, who loves John Henry, allowed Henry to buy the Boston Red Sox even though he owned the Marlins. No problem. Henry sold the Marlins to Jeffrey Loria, even though he owned the Expos. Then the Expos had no owner.

Then when the Sox wanted Curt Schilling, they were supposed to have only 72 hours to get Schilling to agree to an extension. They got 75. Bud needs to go. He doesn't have the integrity that the game used to have.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Well MLB seems to be trying to back away from the exclusive deal with D. At this point they just need to get something done


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

So how long can this be dragged out, spring trainig starts tomorrow. Come on MLB reject the deal so I can call 888-sports-in and order it already.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

There is still no information on EI on D's website


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Same for InDemand

http://www.indemand.com/sports/mlb/index.jsp


----------



## jpeckinp (Nov 6, 2006)

From the SI article.

*"I am concerned whenever consumers cannot purchase the programming they want or are forced to purchase programming they don't want," Martin wrote.*

Uh yeah sure you are. If that was the point then where is the a la carte programming and why not do something about companies like Disney forcing the providers to include crap like Watch the paint dry Channel with ESPN. Worried about the consumer my rear.:nono2:

The MLBEI thing really doesn't affect me now since I can watch all the teams that I like OTA. But I do plan to move some day out west and then I will have a problem if I have to have D* to be able to watch the Cubs when I could have a much better system in FIOS for my provider.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

He is only worried because Sen Ketchup is involved. C'mon Selig show some nads and sign the D* deal already!!


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

jpeckinp said:


> From the SI article.
> 
> *"I am concerned whenever consumers cannot purchase the programming they want or are forced to purchase programming they don't want," Martin wrote.*
> 
> Uh yeah sure you are. If that was the point then where is the a la carte programming and why not do something about companies like Disney forcing the providers to include crap like Watch the paint dry Channel with ESPN. Worried about the consumer my rear.:nono2:


I quoted that early in this thread I believe. And said we have all had to purchase programming we don't want. I'm liking less and less of D programming choices now  And, of course, they won't get the one channel I do want


----------



## jpeckinp (Nov 6, 2006)

Dolly said:


> I quoted that early in this thread I believe. And said we have all had to purchase programming we don't want. I'm liking less and less of D programming choices now  And, of course, they won't get the one channel I do want


Missed yours

But I agree 100%


----------



## Ext 721 (Feb 26, 2007)

Dolly said:


> I think you are right because D pays MLB and then it would charge the customers the price D wants from them. But you know with all the money they will pay MLB to get the deal, the prices will have to be higher


With an exclusive deal, D* would be willing to actually take a LOSS on the package, because of the influx of new subscribers, probably about 100,000, from other providers.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

jpeckinp said:


> But I do plan to move some day out west and then I will have a problem if I have to have D* to be able to watch the Cubs...


There's your problem right there. Who'd want to watch those losers anyway?


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

DCSholtis said:


> He is only worried because Sen Ketchup is involved. C'mon Selig show some nads and sign the D* deal already!!


Think maybe it's time for the owners to realize"This BUD ain't for us"!.:nono2:


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Now the newspapers are saying MLB (Bud) wants a 3 year deal exclusively with D. If Congress and the FCC don't want them to do a seven year deal, why would they want them to do a 3 year deal


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

This is of interest:

http://www.tvweek.com/news.cms?newsId=11644


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

I like what I saw.....Bring it on D* and MLB FINALLY please!!


----------



## steveymac (Nov 30, 2004)

I think that article is worthy of being put on the homepage.
http://www.tvweek.com/news.cms?newsId=11644
where do we submit stuff to get that done?


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

URL was already posted two posts above yours.


----------



## jimbo09 (Sep 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by jpeckinp 
But I do plan to move some day out west and then I will have a problem if I have to have D* to be able to watch the Cubs...



Lord Vader said:


> There's your problem right there. Who'd want to watch those losers anyway?


With WGN Superstation and ESPN, you'll probably get 70 to 80 Cubs games a year. If they are in contention, watch out! It's nothing but Cubs,Yankees, or Red Sox on ESPN.

I can't see paying for MLB EI! with so many games already included. But that's just me. I know that some have to see all the games, and that's cool.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Well I've seen newspaper articles that said the letter to the FCC that said "agreement" between MLB and D should have said "proposed agreement", but it sounds like a deal to me   I'm of mixed emotions after reading about some of D's plans for baseball. Can they do to baseball what they did to NASCAR :eek2:


----------

